# Toy poodle puppy cut?



## wickedrodent (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been thinking about potentially trying my hand at grooming. I've heard it's expensive, but I just wanted to get an idea of the things I would need to buy.

I have this set:
http://www.osterpro.com/Product.aspx?id=pet&cid=957&scid=0&pid=6489

It was given to me from a family member whose dog has passed away. Is this is a decent clipper? What type of clippers should I get if I do decide to try it? Any particular brand?

What else would I need to get started? 

Just a disclaimer - I may very well choose to just give up the notion all together. Just thought it would be something fun to try to do myself!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If your dog is not a show dog ... as mine are not ... I use a Wahl human clipper set. I am not willing to pay a high price for a Dog Clipper set .... that is just me.  I practiced on my unsuspecting little Schnauzer/Poodles for the last 5 - 1/2 years now ... with this result after many mistakes ......


----------



## wickedrodent (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks great! Thanks for the tip - I was wondering if using human hair clippers were acceptable. We just got one for Christmas that my fiance doesn't use. XD

Is this similar to what you have?
http://www.amazon.com/Wahl-9243-517N-HomePro-22-Piece-Complete/dp/B000050B75


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Almost exact ... the only difference is mine is yellow.  Be sure to oil it every time and make sure the dog is bathed first as to not dull the clippers with grime and grit. Just something I learned on my own. Never use the straight blade without the plastic attachments either ... I accidentally cut my one dog while experimenting.  Make sure all hair is brushed and there are no mats before clipping also or they will jam up.

I am not sure what professional groomers will say ... but my dogs suffer none from this IMO. They are mutts with a good hair cut! Lol!


----------



## wickedrodent (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I may nab my fiance's set and give it a whirl when we get him. He'll still be really small, so I plan on taking him for a puppy cut with a professional groomer first to get him used to it. We're getting him Feb 10th, so it'll probably be a couple of months before I even get to attempt it. xD


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

You might be able to find a groomer to teach you how to do the basics too, doesn't hurt to ask. I use an old clipper made for humans on the cat, he has his armpits, belly and butt shaved so they don't mat or get too dirty. Much easier than trying to comb him out daily and he doesn't look shaved really.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wickedrodent said:


> Thanks for the advice! I may nab my fiance's set and give it a whirl when we get him. He'll still be really small, so I plan on taking him for a puppy cut with a professional groomer first to get him used to it. We're getting him Feb 10th, so it'll probably be a couple of months before I even get to attempt it. xD


I think it a really good idea to go to the professional groomer first ... they can give you some pointers and you can follow their lines (cut) on the pup. Also ...it helps to socialize them for if you need the groomer.  And a real Poodle will probably have a much thicker coat.  My Poodle mixes didn't really need a hair cut until they were a little over a year old when their real curly hair actually came in. They were kind of thin haired until then and relatively easy to groom. I groom my dogs once a week ... once every two weeks at the most. 

Good luck with your new puppy! Be sure to post pictures when you get your new little one home! 

I almost forgot ... if you use the scissors ... be sure to use blunt nose scissors to avoid cutting your dog. I do not use the scissors that come with the clipper set.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

My sister loaned me a DVD about grooming your own dogs. I watched it all the way through and decided DIY grooming wasn't for me. LOL. You might look for DVDs or Youtube videos on the subject to help you decide and/or to guide you through.


----------



## happybooker1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got a Toy Poodle puppy before Christmas. His breeder is only 30 minutes from me and she will do his grooming. Their 'poodle' hair doesn't come in until 8+ months I've been told. Right now Remi has just had his feet, face, and tail done (FFT). His hair is too fine and straight right now to attempt any kind of 'cut'. Just my experience.


----------

